# Hauling Snow



## Doug Montanari (Dec 23, 2006)

Have run out of room on a property to pile any more snow property owner has asked me to remove it. any do's or dont's to hauling snow?


----------



## BossPlowMaster (Aug 10, 2013)

What equipment do you intend to haul it out with? Where are you planning on putting it off site?


----------



## peteo1 (Jul 4, 2011)

Do make sure you're allowed to dump it wherever you're taking it. Don't do it for nothing.


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

If you never done it before sub it out to someone has the right equipment and add 10% to there bid

Last year I have 2 banks that needed be hauled out fast So I sub them 2 jobs out to a guy had more trucks then I do


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Do it on the weekend when the DOT are not out.


----------



## Woodenshoe (Oct 30, 2010)

x2 on the disposal location question. Is quite often considered contaminated b/c of the salt, oil residue, trash and other debris mixed in...


----------



## Doug Montanari (Dec 23, 2006)

will be dumping at my own location will be loading with skid steer and hauling with a 1 ton dump do I need to worry about snow sticking to the bed of the truck?


----------



## procut (Dec 1, 2004)

When I've hauled snow I've typically had trouble with it sticking to the inside of the box. Always have to keep slamming the gate.


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

Doug Montanari;1765258 said:


> will be dumping at my own location will be loading with skid steer and hauling with a 1 ton dump do I need to worry about snow sticking to the bed of the truck?


A one ton?... That's going to take a while, unless its a very small lot and very close dump site.


----------



## ryde307 (Dec 3, 2009)

Snowguy is right. Unless it is a very short haul it's going to take forever for any decent size pile. 
The average 1 ton dump will hold 5 yards or so. Take a ruff measure of your snow pile L x W x H divide by 27 this will give you a ruff estimate of yardage. No figure out how many loads.

Use your skid and look on CL for someone to supply a bigger truck. Or jump on here and find someone in your area with one. 
If ou are billing hourly taking along time may seem good but if you come back to the guy with a crazy bill odds are he gets pissed doesn't want to pay it all and you may lose the work in the future. There is decent money in hauling so sites that require it are worth keeping.

And since we do not know how long it is if your hauling close then ignore everything I said and goto town. As for snow sticking it probably will. Some guys spray there bed with Diesel. (prob not legal) other will spread a bag of salt in the box for the first load it will help make a brine that will stay for awhile, or you can put some RV antifreezer in a sprayer and spray the box a few times throughout.


----------



## Martinson9 (Dec 6, 2006)

We have been hauling this year with our Chevy 3500 with an 8 foot dump and our 14 foot Dump Trailer with 6 foot sides. We have sides on the 3500 so we can haul about 7 yards. We don't fill the dump trailer full, but I think we can haul a little less than 15 in it. It's definitely slower than with a bigger truck. But, our dump site is only about 10 minutes from the hauling site. We used 30 yard roll offs one time and figured out the cost doing it that way. Now we just charge the same amount, but use our own equipment so we can keep all the money. It's definitely been a good money make for us this year. If we had a lot of snow or a long distance to go we wouldn't do it ourselves. We are hauling 50 to 80 yards per event.

Ryde, I mean to ask you what you use to haul. Your 550 or do you sub out the hauling?


----------



## procut (Dec 1, 2004)

If there's a will there's a way, I moved almost 500 yards with this setup after our "big" storm this year. Now granted the truck only had to drive maybe 1000 feet to the dump location outside the fence. I like the idea of throwing some salt in the box before the first load to help it keep from sticking, gonna try that the next time.


----------



## jvm81 (Jan 4, 2005)

I hire an excavator guy. He comes with side dump, his Volvo loader and I clean up around him with the skid. 12 side dumps went out this morning.


----------



## House2Home (Feb 15, 2014)

grandview;1764282 said:


> Do it on the weekend when the DOT are not out.


Maybe I missed something? There isn't anything illegal about hauling snow.


----------



## superdog1 (Oct 13, 2011)

House2Home;1765712 said:


> Maybe I missed something? There isn't anything illegal about hauling snow.


You are right. What Grandview is worried about is weight. If you put 5 or 6 yards of snow in a 1 ton dump, you are going to be heavy, REALLY heavy if it a pile of wet snow. One trip over the scales and your snow removal effort will be ruined.Thumbs Up


----------



## ryde307 (Dec 3, 2009)

Martinson9;1765564 said:


> We have been hauling this year with our Chevy 3500 with an 8 foot dump and our 14 foot Dump Trailer with 6 foot sides. We have sides on the 3500 so we can haul about 7 yards. We don't fill the dump trailer full, but I think we can haul a little less than 15 in it. It's definitely slower than with a bigger truck. But, our dump site is only about 10 minutes from the hauling site. We used 30 yard roll offs one time and figured out the cost doing it that way. Now we just charge the same amount, but use our own equipment so we can keep all the money. It's definitely been a good money make for us this year. If we had a lot of snow or a long distance to go we wouldn't do it ourselves. We are hauling 50 to 80 yards per event.
> 
> Ryde, I mean to ask you what you use to haul. Your 550 or do you sub out the hauling?


We use everything from a 550- 40 yard roll offs. Depends on how much snow and where it has to go. We sub the big trucks as needed.
IN a short haul single axles are hard to beat. They load fast and dump fast. Anything with a longer haul is time consuming. Around here snow gets hauled for $5-7 a yard alot so if you figure your times out based on that it can help decide which size trucks to use.


----------



## ryde307 (Dec 3, 2009)

House2Home;1765712 said:


> Maybe I missed something? There isn't anything illegal about hauling snow.


Depends how you haul it. It's common for trucks to get stopped if the snow is heaped up over the side or there is snow blowing off while driving. We have had trucks stopped and told they needed to be tarped. The other issue would be weight. Wet snow can easily over load a truck. For the most part hauling is done overnight and most cops will ignore you but some will be dicks.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

^ actually the weight restrictions are lowered anr are really only in effect for bridges.
in mn The weight is increased to 80,000lbs depending on how deep the frost is.

169.826 GROSS WEIGHT SEASONAL INCREASES.
Subdivision 1.Winter increase amounts.

The limitations provided in sections 169.823 to 169.829 are increased by ten percent between the dates set by the commissioner for each zone established by the commissioner based on a freezing index model each winter.

Subd. 3.Excess weight permit.

When the ten percent increase is in effect, a permit is required for a motor vehicle, trailer, or semitrailer combination that has a gross weight in excess of 80,000 pounds


----------



## ryde307 (Dec 3, 2009)

SnoFarmer;1766149 said:


> ^ actually the weight restrictions are lowered anr are really only in effect for bridges.
> in mn The weight is increased to 80,000lbs depending on how deep the frost is.
> 
> 169.826 GROSS WEIGHT SEASONAL INCREASES.
> ...


I was speaking of trucks being over there GVWR.


----------



## Martinson9 (Dec 6, 2006)

ryde307;1765994 said:


> We use everything from a 550- 40 yard roll offs. Depends on how much snow and where it has to go. We sub the big trucks as needed.
> IN a short haul single axles are hard to beat. They load fast and dump fast. Anything with a longer haul is time consuming. Around here snow gets hauled for $5-7 a yard alot so if you figure your times out based on that it can help decide which size trucks to use.


$5 to $7 per yard. Don't tell my customer. I'm charging close to $10. I better take real good care of them so I don't have them looking.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Have you ever been stopped by a dot officer?
I have.

few dot officers ever look at the sticker in the door jam.
They look at what weight you have the vehicle licensed to and the weight ratings of your tires. Then they get out the mobile scales.
At least that is how it played out for me.



ryde307;1766343 said:


> I was speaking of trucks being over there GVWR.


----------



## jasonv (Nov 2, 2012)

SnoFarmer;1766545 said:


> Have you ever been stopped by a dot officer?
> I have.
> 
> few dot officers ever look at the sticker in the door jam.
> ...


Yeah, that's pretty much it in practice. Generally not in compliance, but there are specific things they're looking at. My father was moving a tree once, loaded in both truck bed and trailer. Got stopped by the cops who were enforcing this stuff at the time. This tree was ridiculous. Exceeding GVWR, GCWR, and truck's back tire load capacity (they checked the trailer tires and it was ok). Off came the trailer and his back tires were within their limit (loss of tongue weight), truck still outside of GVWR, called me to take the trailer for him, which brought me outside my GCWR (but within tires and GVWR). They didn't even bother to weigh the back of my truck or look at its trailer weight capacity, but did check the capacity stamp on the back tires, which were E's, before giving me the green light to pull his trailer. It was a bit of a hairy drive, that trailer was WAY too heavy for my truck.


----------



## Doug Montanari (Dec 23, 2006)

haul will be about 4 miles and the pile is not that big. Not enough room at location for bigger equipment to load with or haul.


----------



## jbsplow (Sep 16, 2013)

spray the box downwith some cooking oil or soap. Dieseil fuel works the best but idk if u wanna dump that on ur dumpsite, me i dont give a crap bc where i dump is a junkyard anyway


----------



## jbsplow (Sep 16, 2013)

Youd be better off getting 2-3 quads and you loading them. With your skidsteer. Around here quads get 70-100 hour


----------

